# Kirkland Puppy Premium Chicken and Rice



## buckeye1

After doing some re-search and some postive reviews I wanted to try Kirkland brand a try. We have been feeding Maggie Puppy Chow Total since we got her last month. I realize dog food can get expensive. And at 20lbs I think for about $15 not a bad deal. Plus it is made by Diamond just for Costco. Has anyone else tried this any have any luck with it?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

buckeye1 said:


> After doing some re-search and some postive reviews I wanted to try Kirkland brand a try. We have been feeding Maggie Puppy Chow Total since we got her last month. I realize dog food can get expensive. And at 20lbs I think for about $15 not a bad deal. Plus it is made by Diamond just for Costco. Has anyone else tried this any have any luck with it?


Almost every one of the Diamond manufactured pet foods were recalled last year. Personally, I don't trust them. IMHO, you'd be better off paying more for a better quality dog food (healthier ingredient list) like Nature's Variety Chicken & Rice = 15 pounds for $30 Nature's Variety Prairie Large Breed Puppy Chicken Meal & Brown Rice Medley Dry Dog Food


----------



## marbury

I have used Kirkland Puppy and Adult Chicken for a year and find it to be an outstanding product. Palatable, good protein/fat ratio, no loose stool or constipation. Excellent price-point. I mix it with ProPlan Sport for my more active dogs.
My dogs had frequent loose stool on Diamond Extreme Athlete and did well on 4Health. Diamond is behind all of those foods. I got salmonella from Diamond Extreme Athlete; I fed three of the bags from the recall lots. All my dogs were fine; I was the only one affected. The recalls are more for human safety than pet safety.


----------



## buckeye1

marbury said:


> I have used Kirkland Puppy and Adult Chicken for a year and find it to be an outstanding product. Palatable, good protein/fat ratio, no loose stool or constipation. Excellent price-point. I mix it with ProPlan Sport for my more active dogs.
> My dogs had frequent loose stool on Diamond Extreme Athlete and did well on 4Health. Diamond is behind all of those foods. I got salmonella from Diamond Extreme Athlete; I fed three of the bags from the recall lots. All my dogs were fine; I was the only one affected. The recalls are more for human safety than pet safety.


Thanks for the positive reply this makes me feel a little better. More piece of mind sort of thing. We will try this bag or two and see how she does. How did this do for his/her coat? Did your dogs eat less because it has more nutrients than cheaper food? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

My vet feeds kirkland food to his dogs and recommended it to me. He feeds adult lamb and whatever else is in it. My parents also feed kirkland food to their dogs. The gran free version. They are happy with it. 

I don't feed kirkland myself, but it seems like good food.


----------



## Harley Hound57

trcy said:


> My vet feeds kirkland food to his dogs and recommended it.


Same here.


----------



## Belmont

I did the switch this weekend from Blue to the Kirkland Plenum Adult Chicken and Brown Rice formula, and Odin took one bite and left it. He would not eat all day.

For the next morning he still wouldn't eat it, so I went and took it back and tried the Kirkland Nature's Domain Salmon formula, and he gobbled it up.

My only objection to this food is Canola Oil, but since even the famous Orijen is using Canola Oil for their fish formula, I've conceded to this ingredient.

As for the Guaranteed Analysis, it's 24% protein compared to Blue's 34% protein for their salmon formula which also has chicken, but the feeding guidelines is more cups for puppies to make up for it.

Odin at 11 months is eating 7 cups per day as suggested on the bag.

I like Blue, but the $55 price for 24lb has become unreasonable when Kirkland is nearly as good for half the price for a 35lb bag.

The $55 membership pays itself after two bags in my case.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont

Premium Adult*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue

Did you mix the foods together and gradually over a few weeks or longer if needed switch him over? If possible you don't just want to abruptly switch foods like that, it can cause stomach upset and diarrhea. Once a food upsets my dog stomach he won't touch it anymore.

And wow 7 cups?! My 10 month old only eats 3, he's on Orijen but its the only kibble he does well on.


----------



## kiya

7 cups of food is a lot, I use both foods you mention and and Earthborne Holistic, my dogs aren't eating much because of the heat. It's been hit & miss with them.
My big male, 120lbs only eats about 3 cups of kibble a day.


----------



## Belmont

I mixed it in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont

Here is the feeding guidelines for the Nature's Domain Salmon formula.

A puppy nearing adulthood would be eating 7 cups.

At 12 months, it recommends 5-6 cups.

This is an all life stage formula, and it appears to make up the minimum 24% protein by having a higher feeding guidelines.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont

Here is the ingredients and guaranteed analysis.

One thing I do appreciate over Blue is that it's a true salmon formula. Blue's salmon formula is also mixed with chicken.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buckeye1

I'm thinking our GSD will be off of the Puppy Chow Total by the weekend . We are still mixing it in with the Kirkland. A few times it was all Kirkland and no puppy chow and she loves it. She pees and poops like normal. She far no problems. A few reviews I've read says this food gives them gas, so far I have not noticed that in her, so that may be kind of random. I may have to try their can food and see how that goes.


----------



## lylol

I have had great success with their grainfree for my guys... Recommend trying that


----------



## kiya

Belmont said:


> Here is the feeding guidelines for the Nature's Domain Salmon formula.
> 
> A puppy nearing adulthood would be eating 7 cups.
> 
> At 12 months, it recommends 5-6 cups.
> 
> This is an all life stage formula, and it appears to make up the minimum 24% protein by having a higher feeding guidelines.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If your dog eats that much he/she will be fat, sorry I've been feeding animals for a long time and do not agree with amounts listed on bags.


----------



## buckeye1

lylol said:


> I have had great success with their grainfree for my guys... Recommend trying that


Which ones or flavors are the grain free or are they all grain free?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont

Salmon and Turkey are the grain free formulas and branded as Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain. 

Chicken and Lamb are the brown rice formulas and branded as Kirkland Signature.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buckeye1

Belmont said:


> Salmon and Turkey are the grain free formulas and branded as Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain.
> 
> Chicken and Lamb are the brown rice formulas and branded as Kirkland Signature.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So the puppy formula chicken rice and vegetable is not grain free? Do you suggest either of those two over our current bag? This is my first dog so bare with me on the food questions. Just trying to find the best one for her. She is only 7 months old and when should she be put on adult formula? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lylol

Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating


This link is an interesting read about foods. Search on the foods you know about for an interesting view. General concensus is the COSTCO grain free Isnt the BEST but it s pretty good value for food quality and price and my dogs all do well on it. Thats what is important. I have 3 breeds and seven dogs and all do well on it. We use both flavors, trading off. The salmon is about $3 more. Years back My first GSD had terrible hot spots and allergies for years... Prob corn related...When I finally went grainfree his life was changed, so I have never gone back for my pack. I used this for my young GSD pup, now 7 months. Good luck on your choce


----------



## Msmaria

I have been using costco brands for years. I have a shih tzu that's 13 years old and still doing pretty well. Good shiny coat, good teeth and health. I use it for all my dogs. The gsd pup is on the chicken and rice all stages and my other two dogs eat the natures domain salmon.


----------



## Belmont

buckeye1 said:


> So the puppy formula chicken rice and vegetable is not grain free? Do you suggest either of those two over our current bag? This is my first dog so bare with me on the food questions. Just trying to find the best one for her. She is only 7 months old and when should she be put on adult formula?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Nature's Domain (Grain Free) is an All Life stage formula, so it's good for both puppies, adults, and seniors.

The regular brown rice formulas have different bags by age, but be aware that regular puppy food unless specified as large breed puppy is bad for large breed dogs since they typically have too much calcium and may cause joint issues.

Nature's Domain Salmon formula is 1.2% calcium .8% phosphorus which is an acceptable ratio.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont

http://dogfoodchat.com/kirkland-signature-range-super-premium-puppy-chicken-rice-and-vegetable/

It appears that the Kirkland regular puppy formula should be fine with 1.2 C and 1 P.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont

lylol said:


> Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> 
> This link is an interesting read about foods. Search on the foods you know about for an interesting view. General concensus is the COSTCO grain free Isnt the BEST but it s pretty good value for food quality and price and my dogs all do well on it. Thats what is important. I have 3 breeds and seven dogs and all do well on it. We use both flavors, trading off. The salmon is about $3 more. Years back My first GSD had terrible hot spots and allergies for years... Prob corn related...When I finally went grainfree his life was changed, so I have never gone back for my pack. I used this for my young GSD pup, now 7 months. Good luck on your choce


To put things into perspective, I had Odin on Blue Buffalo LBP Chicken and Brown Rice for 9 months because I was recommended this brand as THE BEST by family and their grain free formula for LBP wasn't out in the market until about two months ago, so he missed out on the better food during his puppyhood since I didn't research other possibilities.

So I was feeding Odin a 4/5 star food all along thinking it was super premium, so I was actually disappointed that I've been paying $55 bags for what wasn't the best either.

Nature's Domain as a 4/5 star grain free food for $33 per 35lb bag is really reasonable.

If vets (true story) can strongly recommend me Science Diet with a straight face, I'm sure Nature's Domain is more than fine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury

Science Diet, Royal Canin, and ProPlan are the three 'vet recommended' brands that are a crock. All of their 'regular' diets are pretty much the expensive retarded brother of Pedigree and Ol' Roy. That said, their prescription diets are exceptional; if your dog has specific needs their foods do work.

OP, grain-free or not is your choice. I used to be all gung-ho about grain free but after trying foods with grains (like Kirkland's regular food) and discovering that my pets were just as happy, healthy, shiny, and beautiful as without AND appreciating a heavier wallet I realized that for us it doesn't seem to matter. YMMV, like always.


----------



## Belmont

It appears that Dog Food Advisor downgraded the food today.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/

It's now 3.5 stars.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harley Hound57

Note: Although this recipe does not appear to have changed, we have lowered its rating due to the greater weight we now place on the use of plant-based meat protein substitutes.
Please note certain recipes are sometimes given a higher or lower rating based upon our *estimate* of their total *meat content*.


----------



## Msmaria

Belmont said:


> It appears that Dog Food Advisor downgraded the food today.
> 
> Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating
> 
> It's now 3.5 stars.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



FYI This is just for the natures domain grain free. kirkland chicken and rice or lamb and rice is still 4 stars.

I like that the chicken and rice formula contains Glucosamine and Chondroitin


----------

